# Guys wearing pink clothing?



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yay/Nay?

I'm only asking because I have two pink t-shirts and haven't really worn them because of what people might think. I have purple shirts that I wear no problem though, what does SAS think of men wearing pink?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I see no problem with it but you don't have the skin tone to wear pink.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Not a fan of pink here,but a lot of guys do that so if you want to wear it then go for it


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Bill Murray and Hugh Grant wear pink shirts.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Nay, pink is a big no no.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the tough guys wear pink t shirts on guys, it kinda depends what kind of shirt. If its a creepy shirt then no


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

light pink yes, hot pink not so much.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I will not be participating, but I don't think anything less of other guys who wear pink shirts. I say wear whatever you want.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, I have a pink tee that I like a lot and a couple of other shirts with some pink in them.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I once wore a pink a ss shirt in high school and this teacher saw me and said "you must have a lot of confidence to wear a pink shirt." 
That was the last time I wore a pink shirt lol


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I think its perfectly ok!

but im pretty sure everyone will assume your gay
so if your cool with that, by all means


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If the particular shade of pink is flattering on your skin, I don't see why not.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Some guys can carry off pink, others can't - though if you are actually homosexual then there's nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Do not wear pink.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I've got some pink boxer shorts. :b Don't listen to these nay sayers. Pink is the way of the future!

Hey did you know that pink was the traditional colour for baby boys at one point in the past, and that blue was the colour for girls? It just shows that none of this matters and that colours are not specific to gender...


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

I think a guy can wear any color with confidence. I love pink on a guy. A color no one should wear is highlighted green seen someone where it and I was like wtf!! looked like a ****in leprechean ewuke


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't like pink because its too bright, and just don't like the color. Its not really about what gender should wear it, but the color.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't think there is a problem with guys wearing pink. If you're not comfortable wearing pink, though, don't. It's probably not you.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

you may as well wear this t-shirt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yayy! :]
i sound crazy, but i would want my future significant other to have at least some pink for their prom,wedding, etc. suits. :] haha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I see no problem with it but you don't have the skin tone to wear pink.


I dunno. Don't you think he could pull off a hot pink? Magenta maybe? Depends on what kind of pink those shirts are.

Okay, I'm done. : )


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll yessssssssssssssssssss even If I don't have one as it was pld fashion when I found a cheap one llllllllll most young people is this country = pink in 2006...

y not, show us a photo of it and we'll help u ,, it's not a big deal 
take care


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't wear anything pink and would never buy any pink clothing.

Pink seems very much a color for girls, so much so that women can even get pink grips for their guns. Deadly, yet so darn pretty in pink!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only thing I could handle seeing that is pink is a pink polo shirt, like with madras shorts or the Sonny Crockett/Miami Vice look. Other than that, I don't think so.

I would not wear pink, though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Some guys can pull it off. I don't think I would be able to test it out myself though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I would have to be REALLY *tan*


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

?
I once saw snoop dog wearing pink shoes in a rap video. I still wouldn't wear pink clothing.
I don't see what is the point. It is such a bright colour.


----------



## loonytoon (May 14, 2010)

Manfi said:


> I once wore a pink a ss shirt in high school and this teacher saw me and said "you must have a lot of confidence to wear a pink shirt."
> That was the last time I wore a pink shirt lol


funny 

But, I think the standard for pink shirts is changing, they are not as taboo as they once were. Especially for men with darker skin it's seen as more acceptable. For pale guys it's still not a great look I guess.


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of men in pink, it seems to feminine for my tastes.
Not that I think badly of men in pink, I just don't find men in pink particularly attractive.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When I see a guy wearing pink, I admire his confidence. I wouldn't dare, but I'm really timid about clothing.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it only looks best as a dress shirt for work for some men. I'm not sure if you're in that category. If you want attention, maybe wear a red t-shirt, orange or bright green.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

D11 said:


> Bill Murray and Hugh Grant wear pink shirts.


I misread this and I thought you said Hugh Laurie. but it's actually true though, Hugh Laurie has worn pink for some House promoshots.










unf.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> I think it only looks best as a dress shirt for work for some men.


:agree

The closest I have to pink is a light purple dress shirt that I used to wear when I worked in an office. But I'd never wear that bright of a color for casual dress. Just not my style.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^No collar on my shirts, they're just regular t-shirts with graphics on the front. =p

EDIT:John Wayne's favourite colour was supposedly pink


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Back in high school, on yearbook picture day, my mom bought a pink polo shirt for me to wear. She said it was "coral," not pink. I wore it. Too many people asked me why I was wearing a pink shirt. I haven't worn a pink shirt since that day.

The closest in my current wardrobe is a pastel green polo shirt.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with it at all. However, I find pink a little too preppy for my taste. But t-shirts and stuff are totally fine in my book. Even hot pink ones.

It's just a color.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nothing wrong w/that. I once saw a guy on a bus w/sparkly pink nail polish. All that matters is that you like it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Futures said:


> :agree
> 
> The closest I have to pink is a light purple dress shirt that I used to wear when I worked in an office. But I'd never wear that bright of a color for casual dress. Just not my style.


Yeah, I think light purple looks better than light pink for office wear on men.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The fratstars around here have pretty much reclaimed the whole idea of the pink button-down. It's like a cliche frat look. But that's just in my town. Point being: they obviously think it's manly.

Personally, I think you should rock whatever color you wish. Some men can look really great in pink, it depends on your skin tone. A pink that's too pale can wash out a paler person, etc. Andre 3000 rocks pink like nobody's business.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cleary said:


> I misread this and I thought you said Hugh Laurie. but it's actually true though, Hugh Laurie has worn pink for some House promoshots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pale pink is a nude color for some men. Pink is closer to the color of the skin than white would be so its a "nude". It blends in with the skin. Women just don't wear pale pink as a nude it seems. It looks best I think with darker colors like a navy jacket worn with it like this. It is a little like red, in that it brings out the color in the cheeks and gives some warmth although I think it is technically classified as a cooler color I forget.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would be against it. I mean, it's a colour, get over it.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it's lame because the underlying statement is, if the guy is straight, that he is trying to affirm his heterosexuality by adopting a color associated with homosexual culture to demonstrate how comfortable he is with his masculinity. 

It's stupid, but not wrong to me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know.I have a weird relationship with the colour pink.My mother dressed me up in A LOT of pink when I was a kid.Haven't worn much of it after I got to decide for myself what I wanted to wear lol.

Anyways,it also depends on the guys style if he can pull it off or not.I see a lot of men wearing pink and I've never thought of them as gay for wearing pink.If you do then you're putting to much meaning into the colour.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Hell no.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Neptunus said:


>


With hair that horrific, who's even going to notice the pink tie (not sure if Trump's shirt is just slightly pink or if that's a white shirt and just a lighting issue).

Larry hardly needs to check that Donald's hair is real. I'm sure it is. Can you imagine any rug that looks that bad? It looks like an animal crawled onto his head and died.

While we're on the subject of pink, it's in a whole family of colors that I'd avoid. Basically anything bright or pastel isn't my taste, so no to: yellow, lime green, neon green, orange, etc....

I'm a fan of darker more masculine colors, with a particular fondness for blue.

Pink looks fine on women though. A very skimpy hot pink bikini on a hot girl gets my strongest endorsement.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet0lady said:


> Just tell people it's light red.


:lol - "It's Red Creme!" :lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not pink trousers, a pink t-shirt is ok, or if the slogan on the shirt is pink


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Andre 3000 rocks pink like nobody's business.


 You're right, 3k has a remarkable fashion sense. He has can pull off things even the bravest of souls would not attempt. I remember in one of his music videos he dressed up in football pads and a hula skirt. He's the only dude I know of that can wear something offbeat like that and not look silly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are certain suit/tuxedo combos where pink is an absolutely awesome element but regular clothing items just hint at homosexuality so unless you want to send that message then it's not something you want to wear


----------

